# Ridgid R4511 Table Saw



## Ashman

Hi all I am new to the site. Been reading from the side lines. I am in the market for a new table saw to replace my 30 year old Craftsman contractor model. I was on the Home Depot site and ran across a new model #R4511 Ridgid Hybrid with a granite top priced at $599. Makes me think it is made by the Steel City people but not sure. It looks alot like the Craftsman 22114 but I think has a better fence. Problem is its an online item only at this time and it is currently not available. I'm not sure if it has ever been available up to now. Anyone have any info on this unit??


----------



## dbhost

This model is new for 2009. The fact that they have it available online now is a good sign. While I am not certain of its origins, I believe you are correct that it is steel city, as they are the only MFG that I know of using granite tops on their tools. I could stand to be corrected though...


----------



## knotscott

There's some arrangement with Steel City and the granite top or the rights to the granite top but I don't know much else about that relationship. The cabinet and saw motor cover look a great deal like the cabinet on the 22114. I have no idea if the R4511 has cabinet mounted trunnions. The fence looks a bit like a Delta T2 without the faces...not sure why they've omitted those but it should be a very functional fence. It has 30" rip to the right and 20" to the left....being a left tilt saw it's doubtful that you'll ever need capacity to the left, which leaves the option of sliding the rails well over to the right to gain capacity on the right. 

From what I've seen it looks fairly promising at the MSRP of $600. We'll have to see how things go.


----------



## Ashman

I picked up my Ridgid R4511 Wednesday for $599 less 10% or $539.10 at Home Depot. With very few issues related to assembly I think for the price I am quite satisfied! See photos below


----------



## firehawkmph

Ashman,
After looking at your pictures, it looks like a very nice saw. Let us know how it works.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## red

This is the saw that I’m going to get. I’m just waiting on the stores to start carrying them. I’m being told it is sometime in January. The granite top is great for a saw that will be in an unheated garage year round. Also at $599, it is a great deal. I’m looking forward to getting back into making “stuff”. It’s too bad that when I sold my shop up north that I sold everything! Now I need to slowly accumulate those got to have useful need it now items. Red


----------



## red

Just a follow up if anyone is interested. The saw will be available sometime in late February. I'm hoping to pick one up then and I will let you know what I think about it. Red


----------



## knotscott

red said:


> This is the saw that I’m going to get. I’m just waiting on the stores to start carrying them. I’m being told it is sometime in January. The granite top is great for a saw that will be in an unheated garage year round. Also at $599, it is a great deal. I’m looking forward to getting back into making “stuff”. It’s too bad that when I sold my shop up north that I sold everything! Now I need to slowly accumulate those got to have useful need it now items. Red


Repurchasing your shop could be fun the second time around! Think of how many changes most of us would make if we had the chance for a "redo"! :smile:

BTW, for $599 the R4511 looks to be a world beater for new 110v table saws.


----------



## ToolTimeTim

*On the hunt for a new table saw!*

I too am looking to upgrade my table saw. I have been surfing the net and reading reviews til I am dizzy.:blink:

I have my options down to two saws. The Ridgid R4511 or the Grizzly GO478. I have a shop full of Ridgid tool and I like the all. I have heard conflicting stories about Grizzly's customer report but I am a bit nervous about the granit top on the R4511. I am liking the Hybrids though.

I'm leaning towards the Ridgid but as you well know, you can only purchase the R4511 over the net. I kind of like to touch and feel my tools before I purchase. Helps to better judge the quality.

Any advice?


----------



## knotscott

ToolTimeTim said:


> I too am looking to upgrade my table saw. I have been surfing the net and reading reviews til I am dizzy.:blink:
> 
> I have my options down to two saws. The Ridgid R4511 or the Grizzly GO478. I have a shop full of Ridgid tool and I like the all. I have heard conflicting stories about Grizzly's customer report but I am a bit nervous about the granit top on the R4511. I am liking the Hybrids though.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the Ridgid but as you well know, you can only purchase the R4511 over the net. I kind of like to touch and feel my tools before I purchase. Helps to better judge the quality.
> 
> Any advice?


Either of those saws should serve you well. From my experience and what I"ve read of other's experiences, Grizzly's customer service is tough to beat...they're typically very well respected. Grizzly's sister company, Shop Fox, has a white hybrid that's identical to the G0478...you may find one locally or mail order. W1748.

Have you ruled out the Jet Proshop, Steel City, Craftsman, and GI hybrids?


----------



## johnv51

In the last year I've become a Griz Guy. As for customer service, my new 14" bandsaw arrived with a damaged carton. The motor housing was bent during shipment. I had a whole new motor assembly within 3 weeks.


----------



## Ashman

*Ridgid R4511*

You can get a lot of info on the Ridgid R4511 on the Ridgid tool forum. Ridgidforum.com has about 20 pages of questions and responses regarding the saw.


----------



## ToolTimeTim

*Ashman*

I just finished reading your comments and viewing your pictures on ther Ridgidforum. Nice job! :thumbsup:
Have you had much time to work with the new saw? Any regrets? 

Tim


----------



## ToolTimeTim

Knotscott,
I haven't eliminated the other saws you mentioned completely. I visited the local Sears to examine the Craftsman Hybrid and I wasn't too impressed. I prefer the cast iron wings over the mild steel ones though. The Steel City saw looks impressive but at $599, the Ridgid R4511 is pulling ahead by a nose. If the Steel City 35670 was unbelievably better then the R4511, I wouldn't hesitate to spend the extra $$$.


----------



## knotscott

ToolTimeTim said:


> Knotscott,
> I haven't eliminated the other saws you mentioned completely. I visited the local Sears to examine the Craftsman Hybrid and I wasn't too impressed. I prefer the cast iron wings over the mild steel ones though. The Steel City saw looks impressive but at $599, the Ridgid R4511 is pulling ahead by a nose. If the Steel City 35670 was unbelievably better then the R4511, I wouldn't hesitate to spend the extra $$$.


Since the R4511 is so new it's hard to say where it rates, but it looks promising and offers a lot of features for the price. Even though I think the R4511's fence will prove to be a solid performer, and I've been encouraging people to look beyond the lack of faces on that fence, I don't believe it's in the same league as the Steel City's industrial fence or the Biesemeyer on the 22124. The Steel City 35670 and the Craftsman 22124 should have a great deal in common...both are made by Steel City's Orion subsidiary and are both from the same basic generation of their hybrids and have nearly identical innerds, and both have cabinet mounted trunnions. Don't let a poorly assembled dirty display sway your opinion of the 22124....it's been well received since it's introduction in 2004. Craftsman also has a 22114 model with a lesser fence...which did you see? The newer SC hybrids have a riving knife, cabinet mounted trunnions, and a different arbor support mechanism that is similar (if not identical) to the R4511's.


----------



## Ashman

*Ridgid R 4511*

ToolTimeTim,

Unfortunately I have not had time to work much with my new saw, soon I hope. There seems to be a lot of concern over the fence. It reminds me of the Delta T2 without faces. I purchased some UHMW for the faces but have not had a chance to make and install. As you probably read on the Ridgid site one of the other saw owners has moved the rails and fence farther right. I want to do the same (don't need all the left of the blade ripping) but first need to find some 1-1/8 angle. With the two piece front and rear rail I don't want to end up with only one bolt holding one of the rear rail pieces. The granite top does not have through holes but threaded holes for mounting the rails. I am still trying to figure out how I am going to attach the fence faces. I will probably use the router and cut t-slots into the matereal. There are no openings on the bottom of the fence to allow access for a nut for tightening a bolt to hold the face. I may drill some holes on the bottom for access.


----------



## JZeig1

*I couldn't resist*

Hello all!

Just wanted to share that I am a real estate manager that double as super / remodeler.
I build my first set of cabinets over the summer, and I am satisifed with my work. Have many ways of improving (better hardware, a few added 1/16th's here and there) final product, but that comes later.
I have been using a contractor's saw (Rigid portable) for the last 6 years, and it has done well for remodeling purposes. I now needed a saw that would cut parallel and was easy to adjust. Had been reading everyones post about the Rigid after seeing in HD.
A week ago I notice a reduced price sticker ($299) and I could resist. The saw was selling and I guess that Ridgid did their thing.
So far I have base assembled and will put top together on Monday. Manuel is ok, but screw packaging and manuel don't quite coincide to well. And oh, if anyone else purchases this saw, DON'T install the dust shot after the Herc-Lock wheel assembly.
Can't wait to cut up some stuff.


----------



## John in Tennessee

****THREE WEEKS*** I would be.......*

going ballistic. I'm sorry but thats pixx poor service.Next Day shipping well maybe 2nd day shipping. Guys you don't have to accept this type of service. Raise heck



johnv51 said:


> In the last year I've become a Griz Guy. As for customer service, my new 14" bandsaw arrived with a damaged carton. The motor housing was bent during shipment. I had a whole new motor assembly within 3 weeks.


----------

